# XML lesen schreiben



## java_newbie2008 (22. Nov 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte meine GUI-Einstellungen in eine XML-Datei schreiben und an einer anderen Stelle wieder auslesen. Wie macht man am besten ? Ich hab bisschen rumgesurft. SAX, JAXB DOM JDOM usw...  Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?

danke für jeden Tipp!


----------



## java_newbie2008 (22. Nov 2008)

hi,
ich hab SAX Beispiele gefunden auch zufrieden damit. Trotzdem kann jemand die Unterschiede erklären zwischen den Parsern.

Tolles Beispiel mit SAX und DOM 
http://www.totheriver.com/learn/xml/xmltutorial.html#5.2


----------



## musiKk (22. Nov 2008)

Also der Unterschied zwischen SAX und DOM ist, dass DOM einen Baum aufbaut und SAX die Elemente des Dokuments der Reihe nach durchgeht und dann Callbacks aufruft. Wenn man z. B. sehr große XML-Dateien hat und nur ein paar ganz gewisse Elemente sucht, dann kann es enorm zeit- und speicheraufwändig sein, erst den DOM-Baum zu erstellen. Mit SAX rennt man nur einmal durch das Dokument und schaut, ob die jeweiligen Elemente interessant sind.


----------



## java_newbie2008 (30. Nov 2008)

ok danke dir


----------



## Wildcard (30. Nov 2008)

JAXB ist etwas anders. Bei JAXB werden Java Ojekte direkt an XML gebunden, d.h. das Parsen von Dateien entfällt und passiert im Hintergrund. Stattdessen werden Java Klassen generiert die das Model bilden. Die Überführung vom XML ins Model und andersrum ist dann analog zur Serialisierung/Deserialisierung.
Meine persönliche Präferenz ist allerdings EMF, meiner Meinung nach das überlegene Binding Framework.


----------



## java_newbie2008 (30. Nov 2008)

eine Verständnisfrage :
kann man mit SAX eine XML-Datei erzeugen ?
Ich hab paar Beispiele gefunden wo mit SAX XML-Datei eingelesen werden aber zum Schreiben steigt man schon auf DOM um.
Warum ?

danke


----------



## André Uhres (30. Nov 2008)

java_newbie2008 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann man mit SAX eine XML-Datei erzeugen ?


Ja


----------



## vogella (7. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich persönlich bevorzuge Stax und JAXB. Wenn Du es Dir mal anschauen willst: Java and XML - Tutorial

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

